# Free standing electric heater recommendations please?



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm looking for a heater to use in the motorhome while on EHU, preferably thermostatically controlled.


Needs to be economical but effective and small enough to tuck away somewhere when not in use. During the recent cold spell I used a halogen heater which seemed to work well but after being on for a few weeks solid - the element blew next time it was switched on. :roll:

What do you use?


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

We use a 2 kw fan heater switchable between 1 and 2 kw and thermostatically controlled. Its small and has a safety switch in its base in case it topples over. Because it has a fan it can be positioned anywhere and still be effective and cost £9.99 from tesco.
HTH
Peter.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Small oil filled radiator as it seems to keep the heat better than a fan heater. Small enough to be stored out of the way, but not powerful enough to give off a great heat if very cold.

David


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We use a small low power (800 w I think) oil filled radiator bought from Argos 2 years ago, think it cost about £25. Small and neat and gives out a constant heat.

Jan


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Look here


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

This One is even smaller.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

B and Q had a small oil filled radiator on offer a few weeks ago, I think it was 800watt and about £20. 

Got it home, plugged it in, seemed to give off an ok heat and the thermostat was turned upto full but then it gave a loud click and wouldnt switch back on. The room was freezing though.

I think it was the thermal overload, it seemed to be overheating :? 

I then left it an hour and tried again, it warmed up again ok, next thing it went off again, unplugged it and left for another hour, this time it wouldnt work!!!

So took it back, it wasn't for the motorhome, we were going to use it in the conservatory. I cant say the heat off it was that good, it would be ok to supplement the main heater in a bigger van or as a low heat overnight but it didnt really give off a lot of heat (When it did work!). 

This may just have been faulty though but didnt fancy my chances with another one.

Ian


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Neilmac
As you have a fairly large A class van, I would suggest an oil filled heater would not be warm enough. Our van is fitted with a Truma warm air heating system and on electric it is rated at 1800w IIRC and just about keeps our van warm enough if outside temp is above freezing. I would suggest a 2kw fan heater with thermostat and safety cut out as suggested earlier.
Leave a bowl/dish of water on the side as the air will get very dry if used for long periods.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

neilmac said:


> I'm looking for a heater to use in the motorhome while on EHU, preferably thermostatically controlled.
> 
> Needs to be economical but effective and small enough to tuck away somewhere when not in use. During the recent cold spell I used a halogen heater which seemed to work well but after being on for a few weeks solid - the element blew next time it was switched on. :roll:
> 
> What do you use?


I fitted a convector heater which I got from B&Q with three heat settings; 500w, 1200w, and 2000w, which I fixed to the wall in the van via a fused outlet. I got a Siemans control unit whch controls the heater via the temperature wirelessly so which ever heat setting we put it on we can reduce it to night setting (15degC)and increase it before we get out of bed (22degC)! It works great and did not cost a fortune, £12 for the heater and £30 for the control unit.

Graham


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

From time to time LIDL and ALDI have small fan heaters (for less than a tenner) by Lervia which have 900 and 1800 watt settings, thermostatic control, oscillation setting, thermal and tip protection, and ours keeps our A-class warm as toast even ona 6amp supply.

P&L


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We carry all three types in the van, small oil filled, fan heater and halogen.
Use whichever is suitable for the time we need it.

Mike


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I use a 1/2kw fan heater which also swivles it pushes warm air where other static/panel heaters fail to reach!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have an A class m/h and dare I say it, a caravan.

In both we have a small fan heater which we use when we really get cold, but most of the time the oil filled rad works a treat. We leave this on especially when we are out and come back to a very wam home from home.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 



Fan heater(1000/2000) will warm the van up quicker that any other form of heating. They are a bit noisy if you intend to use it overnight. 

The Halogen is ok for background heating, but a bit bright if you intend to use it overnight. 


Oil filled OK but slow for background and overnight but would have to be pretty big to be really effective. 

Closing off the Cab area also helps to warm the van up more quickly, when using any form of heating. 


Andy (We have a Glen heater which has been very reliable)


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have a Delonghi Bambino oil filled radiator - around £40 - and it is excellent. Quite small but very efficient and no noise from a fan. When on EHU we tend to leave it on during the day and night as it is thermostatically controlled. Matter of fact it is on now on a very low setting as I keep the M/H on the drive.
We place ours in the cab area between our seats - keeps us nice and warm watching telly at night and seems to keep the whole M/H warm all night.

Bob45


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We bought a small electric heater from Wilkinsons for about £8.90, it has been a wonderful addition to our motorhome. The beauty of it is, as well as being very warm is that it is 12" high by 5" deep and 9" wide. It is also economical and works perfectly on 5amp electric


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

We bought a small electric heater from Wilkinsons for about £8.90, it has been a wonderful addition to our motorhome. The beauty of it is, as well as being very warm is that it is 12" high by 5" deep and 9" wide. It is also economical and works perfectly on 5amp electric


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Neil,

In our 31ft RV we have a 700 Watt (I think) oil filled radiator in the bedroom on full power 24/7 during the winter, if we are away or parked up at home.

We have a larger 1.5 KWatt oil filled which is normally on half power 24/7.

If we need more heat we either run the RV heating or have a 1.5 KWatt fan heater.

However, I would not leave a fan heater on with the RV unattended or at night. Oil filled are very safe which is why they normally charge a premium for them.

I have been looking for the very slim radiators to fit to the walls.

Regards

Chris


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you to all for your recommendations  

Some really good advice and ideas, I think we'll go for either small oil filled or convector with a frost stat.

If I hadn't asked I probably would have gone for a fan heater, if I could have found one with a thermostat, and then realised about the noise and worry of leaving unattended.

Thanks again :wink:


----------



## 111451 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Free standing electric heaters*

I have used a Delonghi ceramic tower heater for last two winters, on a 24/7 basis. It is temperature controlled, so you can set it to a certain temperature, say 18degrees and if temp drops below this the heater will come on, very useful for nighttime use. Very, very useful is that it has a remote control ! so you can alter temperature from your bed, without having to get up!! It is very quiet ( unlike some fan heaters) It is quite tall (2ft)but narrow, this shape fits very neatly in front of dashboard between front seats. Bought from Currys for about £50. Not sure of it's KW, but I use it at same time with all other electrical items in my MH, ie water heater, kettle, fridge, plus I have another small oil filled rad in the locker, etc etc and it has never once tripped the Mains.
Good luck
Angie


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Angie, do you find the heat "spreads" well with the ceramic heater?

We currently use a rather old fan heater...vintage 1986 I think. It heats the place ok, but because the fan and heating element come on at the same time, you get 4 or 5 seconds of cold air before it heats up - not welcome.

Therefore, I'd been thinking of looking for a halogen, but hadn't clicked about the issue mentioned earlier...it'll glow in the dark so no good for overnight. I'm wondering whether ceramic could be a good alternative.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Does a Oil filled radiator give off much heat?
Are they economical to use ?
Last one....Would they be okay to run on Hook up without keep Tripping ?

Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I too would recommend the oil filled radiator with thermostat, however, make sure that you do not exceed the ampage on hook up, taking into account, fridge, lights, kettle and any other appliances that you may use.
I leave mine on all the time and turn down overnight, but always unplug when using the kettle, hairdryer so as not to blow the EHU fuse.

Jenny


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't forget that on a 16 amp EHU you only have 3,680 watts to play with before you trip the post 

We use a DeLonghi HS20-F Convector Heater with Fan Boost, 2kW










Also a 1200 watt Halogen heater.

With the convector heater FULL on and two bars on the halogen on my Owl monitor is reading 3268 watts, we also have our TV on, just about keeps our triple slide-out RV warm when outside temp is 32 F.

The Owl was the Best bit of kit ever purchased if you want to keep your neighbours happy.


----------

